# lighting for discus tank



## osti (Jan 8, 2012)

I just got a good deal on a 150 gallon tank that is 48x 24x 30. I was thinking about going with the led lighting for this tank. Any advise would be a great help *c/p*


----------



## SeanM (Jan 3, 2012)

This might help you, I personally use fluorescents (I don't have Discus, unfortunately) but this guy was super happy with the LEDs he bought: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/fluorescent-light-led-awesome-25628.html


----------

